# Pittsburgh, PA, Saturday



## Howard Gordon (Aug 22, 2020)

Craig Morrow's Bicycle Heaven Swap.  Beautiful weather, bikes and parts changing hands.  Good variety.  More fun tomorrow.


----------



## Howard Gordon (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Howard Gordon (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Howard Gordon (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Howard Gordon (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Howard Gordon (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Howard Gordon (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 22, 2020)

I LOVE this one! WOW


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 22, 2020)

Anyone know who owns this? Any better pictures of it?



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 23, 2020)

Very nice pics thanks for posting


----------



## John Gailey (Aug 23, 2020)

Very stealth Howard.  Good job and thanks.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 23, 2020)

Thanks for posting pics Howard.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 23, 2020)

bentwoody66 said:


> Anyone know who owns this? Any better pictures of it?View attachment 1252864
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



So does anyone know who owns that girls bike? And is it for sale?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## John Gailey (Aug 23, 2020)

bentwoody66 said:


> So does anyone know who owns that girls bike? And is it for sale?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Larry / Lawrence ?  I believe out of Virginia?  Hope my lack of knowledge helps.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Aug 23, 2020)

Thank you everyone who came to the swap meet and thanks to Lawrence  for the 1890s bikes and Phil for the rare BMX ... have a safe trip home


----------

